# Gen 2 CEL P1048, P2047



## JohnnyCruzeme (Dec 21, 2021)

Little help. 

2018 Chevy Cruze Diesel Hatch Manual 
miles 40k
DEF 39% full

Sunny So Cal no cold weather.

Need a little help figuring out what these trouble codes are. Got a warning low DEF fluid, you have 150 miles to fill it or max speed will be reduced to 65 MPH. Drove another 40 miles CEL popped on and the message stays the same.

Once I got home ran the OBDII reader kicked out three codes P1048, P2047, P1048 P. Tried to clear them to see if they would pop up again and it wouldn't let me clear it.

Any help or anyone else have similar issue? I have done a search but no luck.

Headed to the dealer? ugh!


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

JohnnyCruzeme said:


> Little help.
> 
> 2018 Chevy Cruze Diesel Hatch Manual
> miles 40k
> ...


It looks like the dosing valve has failed.
















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyCruzeme (Dec 21, 2021)

@sledstorm1 TY for the note back. Headed to the dealer now. Looks expensive and doesn't look like an easy fix.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I have some additive that will increase reliability of def injector and the scr cat. It will also prevent clogging of scr cat. Keeps it from crystalizing at lower temps too. Look up xenum admax.

I bought a case and have a bunch extra if you would like some of this. Just drop me a message here if you are interested. I imported it from Europe as it isn't available here. 

The additive is highly concentrated so a bottle goes a long, long ways. Pretty cheap insurance....

Jeff


----------



## JohnnyCruzeme (Dec 21, 2021)

Sorry for the delay. $783 later.

DEF injector (55504303) and connector (19352404) covered under warranty. DEF might be the dumbest invention every. Maybe someone can change my mind on that subject. I have read that DEF is a problem in cold weather. 

REPLACE THE NOX SENSOR 2 AND RESET ITS VALUES (24001908). Not covered under warranty. They told me that looked like a rodent problem and rats had chewed thru the cords. Took them 2 weeks to locate parts. Not a huge deal I don't drive much and they gave me a loaner. Will have to watch this for future issues.

Not sure if this information helps anyone.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JohnnyCruzeme said:


> I have read that DEF is a problem in cold weather.


It has a freeze point of 12ºF so that means DEF tanks and injectors have to have some heat source to thaw it in low temperatures. From engine start to full function, the EPA requires this to happen within 70 minutes.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JohnnyCruzeme said:


> DEF might be the dumbest invention every. Maybe someone can change my mind on that subject.


For local air quality in places that are/were chocking on Diesel exhaust fumes (London, Paris, Berlin, etc.), getting NOx emissions under control was necessary. DEF is quite brilliant in that it's an easy-to-handle liquid that can be easily distributed and dispensed into individual vehicles. Just a little bit of DEF squirted into the exhaust reacts in the catalyst and really eliminates the majority of NOx emissions as long as the manufacturer isn't cheating like VW and others did.


----------

